# JButton in JFrame positionieren



## Freak (11. Mai 2009)

hi hab probleme JButton in einem JFrame zu positionieren

das problem ist das das JFrame genau so groß ist wie der anders eingestellte JButton

ich hab schon viel herumprobiert aber ich kann das einfach nicht frei positionieren und die größe ändern



```
public class iconRahmen extends JFrame {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		new iconRahmen();
	}

	public iconRahmen() {

		JFrame f = new JFrame();
		f.setVisible(true);
		f.setSize(800, 600);
		JButton b = new JButton();
		b.setLocation(40, 40);
		b.setSize(20, 20);
		f.add(b);
		
	}
}
```


----------



## Schandro (11. Mai 2009)

Das JFrame hat standardmäßig ein BorderLayout als LayoutManager eingestellt. Dieser _"überschreibt"_ die size, die du dem JButton per Hand gegeben hast.

Wenn du nicht weißt was LayoutManager sind: Les ein Kapitel darüber bevor du weitermachst mit ner GUI, ist ein wichtiges Thema.


----------

